# SDK für automatische Bildkorrektur



## Torres (10. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem SDK, einer API, mit der ich Bilder automatisch korrigieren kann, z.B. Autocontrast, Autofarbe (wie man es von Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen kennt). Kann ruhig auch was kosten. Ich habe im Web nur was für .NET gefunden - würde zur Not zwar auch gehen, aber die Anforderung wäre Java.

Wißt ihr da was?

Danke
Torres


----------



## musiKk (10. Sep 2009)

Ich hab mal mit ImageJ gearbeitet, das ist ganz gut zum Bilder bearbeiten. Da gibts auch viele Plugins, musst aber sehen, ob es da etwas gibt, was in Deine Richtung geht, das ist nämlich mehr so aus dem wissenschaftlichen/medizinischen Feld.


----------



## Torres (11. Sep 2009)

Danke für den Tipp! Hast du nur die GUI benutzt oder auch die API? Ist sie einfach zu verwenden?


----------



## musiKk (11. Sep 2009)

Ich hatte es zur Bildsegmentierung für einen Vortrag verwendet und daher die GUI benutzt. Die Plugins habe ich selbst geschrieben. Also in dem Sinne beides... API und GUI. Das benötigt schon ein wenig Fummelei und die Doku afair ist auch nicht die allerbeste, aber es gibt sehr viele Plugins im Netz. Die machen vielleicht schon das, was Du brauchst oder sind auf jeden Fall Beispiele, wie man selbst welche schreiben kann.


----------

